# how to dispose of an unfertilised egg



## leejames929 (Aug 30, 2010)

hey my girl Sammy has laid some unfertilised eggs and i don’t know what the best whey to get them out is i don’t want to upset her but i need to get them out of the cage somehow


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

either replace them with fake eggs, or just leave them till she gets take bored of them. she will get off of them when she knows they arent any good. never take any eggs out before she leaves them because if you do, then she may lay more eggs to replace the ones she has lost causing problems such as calcium deficiency wich can lead to egg binding and can be fatal


----------

